
Ask HN: Reading analytics on an owned content site? - ychandler
Hola HN - I wanted to set up a site with a few pages of content. I wanted to figure out if there was a way that we can track the amount of time spent on page, the read length (% of page read) per user? And if the community has used something to solve problems like this?
======
nfriedly
I think Google Analytics automatically tracks time spent per page, and this
guy can track scrolling:
[https://github.com/googleanalytics/autotrack](https://github.com/googleanalytics/autotrack)

~~~
ychandler
Thank you !

